# Patience Please!!!!!



## smoke665 (Apr 12, 2018)

I've been working on some ideas for a shoot for granddaughter. You never know what you'll get as she's at that age when she can be a sweetheart or witch in the blink of an eye. I'm told she has real model potential just from that standpoint LOL In any case the Dark Side project I'd been practicing on with Sadie was a bust, as was the fairy setup. She likes to play dress up in Mimi's clothes so we had a little luck with that. Before you get to critical, this first shot is an example of what we started off dealing with on listening to instructions:




no-image-available-grid.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Apr 12, 2018)

Those are some fantastic expressions.  Excellent work!


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 12, 2018)

tirediron said:


> Those are some fantastic expressions.  Excellent work!



Thank you for the comments. I was trying to use a 3 light set up and reflectors,. Big mistake. Like trying to catch up with a ping pong ball in a hurricane. Just never know with her.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 12, 2018)

Man oh Man! She definitely has some passionate looks. Beautiful little girl.


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 12, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Man oh Man! She definitely has some passionate looks. Beautiful little girl.



You should see her bat her eyes! LOL Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Rick50 (Apr 12, 2018)

Wonderful poses. Really good job!


----------



## ceemac (Apr 12, 2018)

Wonderful pics. Like they say, grandchildren are God's reward for not killing your kids.


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 13, 2018)

Rick50 said:


> Wonderful poses. Really good job!



Thank you!



ceemac said:


> Wonderful pics. Like they say, grandchildren are God's reward for not killing your kids.



Thank you! She is the youngest of 6 and the only one that's been close enough to really enjoy.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 13, 2018)

Cutie pie. Nice rendering


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 13, 2018)

Lovely images, well done.................


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 13, 2018)

What a cutie pie!
I'm a huge fan of the lighting and facial expression.

Only critique would be that I'm not a fan of the wardrobe choice.


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 13, 2018)

OMG these are just fantastic and beautifully taken photos, each one has it`s own story but 2&4 really are great imo.  Great work too.


----------



## zombiesniper (Apr 13, 2018)

These are all excellent and capture the expressions wonderfully.

#1 is my favourite and I've received that look millions of times from many a women so I know a good one when I see it. lol


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 13, 2018)

Just put you on for Photo of the Month with my favourite, hope you don`t mind.


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 13, 2018)

zulu42 said:


> Only critique would be that I'm not a fan of the wardrobe choice.



Thanks for the kind words. On your critique could you expand on why you weren't a fan of the wardrobe? It was supposed to be a fun look (She was playing dress up in her Mimi's clothes). Always open for other ideas.


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 13, 2018)

Fujidave said:


> Just put you on for Photo of the Month with my favourite, hope you don`t mind.



Wow, I'm honored. Thank you!


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 13, 2018)

smoke665 said:


> zulu42 said:
> 
> 
> > Only critique would be that I'm not a fan of the wardrobe choice.
> ...



Apologies, as I should have explained my point.
I'm certainly in no way saying they're innapropriate. I totally get playing dress up.
It's the lace top, off the shoulder, on a baby, struck me as ... incongruous.
I picture dress up play with lots of layers of fluffy clothes, a funny hat, clunky shoes.

They're beautiful shots. The personality comes through. To me, they're absolute winners with the exception of the bare shoulders


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 13, 2018)

zulu42 said:


> It's the lace top, off the shoulder, on a baby, struck me as ... incongruous.



Yes it could be construed as being out of place on a child her age, but at the same time that was the point, to project conflict. You won't see many little girls her age wearing that type of necklace either.  It was a very subtle attempt, which I'm glad someone caught.


----------



## CherylL (Apr 13, 2018)

She is adorable!  Great job on the photos & lighting.


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 16, 2018)

CherylL said:


> She is adorable!  Great job on the photos & lighting.



Thank you Cheryl. Getting the lighting right on her is more luck than skill. Best you can do us setup a zone and hope she moves through it.


----------

